# use iphone for drawing in win apps?



## Kimi232 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm wondering if theres a way to use my iphone for drawing instead of my mouse on the computer, in games that use drawing (inference, draw something, etc.)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could try to install team viewer on both your iPhone and computer then connect the to the computer.


----------

